GitHub UI changed – user dashboard got a face lift - westonplatter0
======
olssonm
Absolutely terrible update; can no longer see what repos are private, nor are
they sorted in order of "last updated". Very bad user experience and messed up
my workflow somewhat (before I knew that the repo on top was the last one I
pushed to to quickly make a PR or the like)

~~~
ezekg
Private repos have a lock next to them, while public repos have a book icon. I
did however prefer the highlight. And on the sort order--I don't understand
what it's doing at the moment, but it's neither "created at" or "last updated"
which makes things hard to find. Will definitely take some getting used to,
unfortunately.

------
olssonm
For others like me who are not to keen on the update; I made a quick (and
dirty) Chrome extension that reverts it back to the old way; kind of:
[https://github.com/olssonm/github-dash](https://github.com/olssonm/github-
dash)

------
meesterdude
why did they remove the highlight for private repos? That was hugely helpful
in sorting which ones were projects and which ones were public supporting
libraries. iirc i have over 100 repos.

